# Bottomless Portafilter for Piccino



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello,

Anyone sourced a bottomless portafilter to be used with a Fracino Piccino? Can't see any officially endorsed Fracino ones. I have read somewhere on here that the Faema ones at Happy Donkey might fit the bill, but is anyone actually using one, and if not the Faema what are you using?

Would also be good to know if an 18g VST basket would fit it too.

Thanks guys


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I've seen in another thread this last couple of weeks that the VST basket fits ok.

ian


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I searched and found *your own thread *with a reply from funinacup saying the VST fits.

Ian


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

I have previously asked if there was any benefit in having 2 different VST baskets, the consensus was that there wasn't, and that the 18g was more commonly used. That was great, and really helpful, and I did thank those who posted replies - so an 18g VST was added to the wishlist. But it got me thinking that since it is quite tempremental to distribution and tamping issues, and that I'm by no means an expert, that maybe a bottomless portafilter would help me diagnose and sort potential problems, to help get the best from the basket.

But on searching for a bottomless portafilter for the Piccino, I can't actually find one on any webiste which is described as being for a Fracino (I admit I may have missed something somewhere). Hence I am now asking if anyone's using a bottomless already, and what they're using. I searched the forum contents already, and it brought up one response about the Faema, which is from quite a long time ago now. I guess I was thinking with that the increased use of the Fracino machines over the last year or so, that maybe there were other options...

I did ask if an 18g VST would fit, but only because I can't find an official Fracino bottomless portafilter (which as you've said funinacup has previously said would work), and because I'm pretty sure I've read in the past on here that some people had issues fitting the 18g basket into their bottomless portafilters, and had to downsize to the 15g. Obviously that would be fine if I had to, but I was hoping by asking to avoid the situation of ending up with a combination which wasn't compatible and which I would have to return.

Sorry if it's come across as spamming, it's really not been the intention - in my eyes at least, they're two separate questions...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Fracino head is an E61, so any portafilter for an E61 headed machine should fit your Piccino.


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

espressotechno said:


> The Fracino head is an E61, so any portafilter for an E61 headed machine should fit your Piccino.


Is it? I have one and did not think it was


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys - I'll try a faema one and hope for the best I think


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll try a few different handles on a fracino tomorrow and let you know what fits. Might not have a faema one though.


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheers mate, that would be very kind


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Might even have a bottomless that fits, will let you know!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## l3radduz (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm just waiting on a cherub with a bottomless filter handle to arrive this Friday from espressoassociates.com. When ordering i asked about them and the group and he said E61 should fit but they could supply one for the fracino machines at £38.40. They aren't up on there website but if you contact them you should be able to order one that way.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry, the Fracino we have in is quite an old one and an E61 handle fit correctly. Don't have any other machines in to test it on!


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

No problem, thanks for your help Michael


----------



## l3radduz (Jun 25, 2012)

Any luck on the nacked PF? Mine arrived Friday and its not quite what i expected.


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

To be honest I've not done anything about it yet - got a bit distracted. Does yours not fit?


----------



## l3radduz (Jun 25, 2012)

No it fits the group fine but it's just the way its designed. It fits the rounded cherub baskets fine but edges sit quite close to the perforations in the basket. so i don't think a VST would fit. I will put some pictures up to show the design


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Ah I see what you mean - thanks for posting that, you've no idea how helpful that is. I'll maybe send out a few emails to see if anyone stocks both a naked PF and a vst, and if they can maybe check and see whether it fits for me, before I buy it. Thanks again


----------



## l3radduz (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm glad it's of some help. I hope that works out for you or there's always the option of getting an original PF made naked if it comes to it. I'm most likely going to grind the hole out a bit larger when i come to getting a vst.


----------



## migralda (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi All,

been a member of other forums for years but just joined to reply here, I've got a Fracino Cherub and use a naked portafilter from Scott at happy donkey, with an 18g ridged vst basket without any problem. The portafilter is actually one I used with my Gaggia Classic and the lugs are at the wrong offset for the E61 group but apart from having to insert it from an imaginary "10 o'clock" position there are no issues at all.


----------

